# Kindle Shirts, Question



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

If this isn't a kindle accessory, feel free to move me to another area.

I've ordered from CafePress and have found ladies clothing made small. What's your experience with Zazzle sizing? I'm usually a small in most everything, and that's not "clinging" to me, either. On CafePress I have to go medium sometimes. I don't find sizing charts accurate for me.

C


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some of the shirts I'm told run small--the brand within Zazzle is "American" something, can't remember right now.  The one I ordered was a Haines and the size was quite accurate.  There's a way to tell what the brand is, I'll check and get back to you!

Betsy


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

thank you, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's "American Apparel" that we were warned by other members that come I think 2 sizes small.

However, you can pick other styles of shirt for any given design.  Pick the slogan you like, then click on "select a different shirt style" in the yellow box at right.  (You may have to look a little bit to find it).  When you do that, a row of thumbnails of different shirt styles will appear, and when you hover over one of them, it will tell you if it's American Apparel.  The "Basic" shirt was a Haines and it ran true to size.  And I like it quite a lot!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a couple of T-shirts from Zazzle. You can find them as: Women / Classic / 4 Colors. Further description on Zazzle: "*Ladies Casual Scoop* The classic scoop t-shirt. 5.6 ounce 100% cotton jersey knit, scoop neck with bound-on self trim, double-needle stitched sleeve and bottom hem. Imported." Just a little shrinkage after washing. I think American Apparel Ts shrink quite a bit after washing. I would not try them.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I recognize that brand, yes, it is made small.
I'm off to buy a shirt  

C


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit that I have not looked yet myself, at Zazzle or Cafe Press either one, but any of you that have:  do they have polo shirts at all?  I'd wear that much more often than a t shirt.  Are the Kindle related designs on polos?

Thanks,

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't believe so...

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> do they have polo shirts at all? I'd wear that much more often than a t shirt. Are the Kindle related designs on polos?


CafePress has polo shirts. But there are no Kindle designs on polo shirts.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

Once you click a slogan you like, you can choose gender, then shirt type. There's even a "destroyed t", if you like that type...where the edges are frayed, etc. Very cool. You can also select colors.

C


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

iamc said:


> Thanks ladies! I recognize that brand, yes, it is made small.
> I'm off to buy a shirt
> 
> C


I hope you got one of my slogans.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

I think so... pm'd you.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I admit that I have not looked yet myself, at Zazzle or Cafe Press either one, but any of you that have: do they have polo shirts at all? I'd wear that much more often than a t shirt. Are the Kindle related designs on polos?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ann


Only in the men's shirts. I would love to have a polo/golf style, but men's shirts are too long for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I got my shirt and thanks to the info I found here on the Kindle Boards, I knew to get the Hains shirt. It fits me very well and I am very happy with it.

I believe it's one of BJ's slogans, "I cannot live with out books _my Kindle_"


----------

